# Kaufberatung Kopfhörer - DT770 80 Ohm oder Teufel Aureol Real



## ricoroci (22. Juli 2014)

*Kaufberatung Kopfhörer - DT770 80 Ohm oder Teufel Aureol Real*

Hallo und einen schönen guten Abend,

ein Freund von mir will (endlich) von einem G35 auf einen Kopfhörer umsteigen (Micro ist vorhanden).
Ihm gefällt der oben genannte Kopfhörer sehr gut, und jetzt wollte ich einfach mal eure Meinung hören.

Mein Stand ist in etwa so:
Teufel ist ein bekannter Name was den Soundbereich betrifft und sollte doch eigentlich auch nicht entäuschen, oder?

Ebenso steht der, hier so oft gelobte, DT770 mit zur Auswahl.
Was würdet ihr bevorzugen und warum?

Gruß
Domi


----------



## SamSoNight (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Meinungen zu Teufel Aureol Real*

Der DT 770 ist mehrere Klassen über dem Aureol Real, nicht nur was Klang angeht, sondern auch beim Komfort, der Verarbeitung und der Langlebigkeit (Ersatzteile). Teufel ist nicht mehr das was es war früher und Kopfhörer waren sowieso nie Stärke dieser Firma, sondern eher Soundsysteme im Preis/Leistungsbereich.

Ich hatte den Aureol Real auch mehrmals in der Hand, Verarbeitung und Sound sind nur "okay", Ersatzteile gibt es nicht. Komfort ist für einen On Ear gut, aber immer noch hinter den meisten Over Ears. Alles in allem ist das Gerät, meiner Meinung nach, so die Hälfte vom Amazonpreis wert, mehr nicht.

Jedenfalls ist der DT 770 schonmal nicht schlecht, wobei es noch viele weitere Alternativen gibt und wir mehr Infos brauchen:

Geschlossen, offen, halboffen? 
Basslastig, höhen- & basslastig oder neutral?
Ist eine Soundkarte/Kopfhörerverstärker oder Ähnliches vorhanden?
Welche Musik wird gehört?
Steht in Spielen die Atmosphäre oder die Ortung von Gegnern in Shootern im Vordergrund?
Soll der Kopfhörer nur Zuhause als PC-Hörer oder auch unterwegs benutzt werden?
Ist das Aussehen des Kopfhörers wichtig?


----------



## Venari (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Meinungen zu Teufel Aureol Real*

Guten Abend in die Runde, 

Der oben genannte Freund bin ich und ich dachte mir, dass eine fundierte Aussage vielleicht einfacher sei, wenn ich mal meine Ansprüche schildern:

- Ich bin Brillenträger und trage den Kopfhörer teilweise auch sehr lange am Stück, daher ist mir der Tragekomfort durchaus wichtig. 

- Ich möchte den Kopfhörer mit der "Asus Xonar DGX 5.1" betreiben um den Surround Sound damit zu simulieren. Diese Funktion ist mir vor allem für's zocken extrem wichtig. Ich benutze gerade 60€ Sennheiser Kopfhörer mit Stereo und komme gar nicht klar. Wie Domi oben sagte, nutze ich vorher meinen 7.1 Sound vom G35 zum zocken und vermisse diesen "Luxus" gerade in CS:GO und BF3 extrem.

- Wenn ich nicht spiele nutze ich mit dem G35 bisher immer Stereo. Welcher der beiden Kopfhörer ist in dieser "Disziplin" der bessere oder brauche ich eventuell gar nichts mehr umstellen und kann einen der beiden immer im 5.1 "Modus" tragen.

- Ich höre eher wenig Musik über die Kopfhörer, vielleicht ein mal pro Woche oder so. Mein Anspruch liegt also nicht in diesem Bereich. Ich will den Kopfhörer auch nicht zum Musik erstellen benutzen, mir ist es also nicht so wichtig, jeden einzelnen Fehler im jeweiligen Musikstück zu erkennen. Das ist sogar ein Punkt, der mich eher stören würde, da ich z.B. ab und an mal sehr gerne Buena Vista Social Club höre und meine MP3s nur 128 kBit/s haben, da die mein Vater vor etlichen Jahren mal von der Schallplatte auf'm Rechner gezogen hat. Wäre sehr schade, wenn die Kopfhörer "zu gut" für solche eher schlechteren MP3s wäre und so was dann ungenießbar wäre. Diese Tatsache las ich nämlich über die 250 Ohm Version vom DT770.

- Weitere Anwendung neben dem Spielen sind natürlich Filme. Da mein Fernseher kein SmartTV ist, muss ich Watchever am PC schauen. Welcher Kopfhörer ist also der bessere für Filme und Serien? 


Vielen Dank an alle, die mir bei der Entscheidung helfen können! Grüße, Tim.

____________________________________________________________

Antworten an SamSoNight:

Ob geschlossen, offen, halboffen ist mir relativ egal. Auch wenn man den Sound um mich herum hören kann, es würde niemanden stören, da ich die Kopfhörer nur zuhause nutzen werde!

Basslastig, höhen- & basslastig oder neutral? - Ganz erlich, ich bin nicht der große Musik Kenner und Konsument, daher würde ich jetzt mal sagen, dass ich einen eher neutralen Ton bevorzugen würde für Spiele und Filme. Aber etwas Bass darf der Kopfhörer ruhig haben, dient ja auch der Atmosphäre auf einem Schlachtfeld! 

Soundkarte wie oben genannt. 

Welche Musik wird gehört? - Total bunt gemischt: Seeed, Madsen, ACDC, Daft Punk, Imagine Dragons, Culcha Candela, Macklemore, Buena Vista Social Club etc. Aber wie gesagt, eher selten am PC über die Kopfhörer. 

Steht in Spielen die Atmosphäre oder die Ortung von Gegnern in Shootern im Vordergrund? - Kommt auf's Spiel an, in Metro Last Light oder ähnlichen natürlich die Atmosphäre, aber in BF3 und CS:GO selbstverständlich die Ortung von Gegnern...

Soll der Kopfhörer nur Zuhause als PC-Hörer oder auch unterwegs benutzt werden? - Nur zu Hause! 

Ist das Aussehen des Kopfhörers wichtig? Ein Punkt ist mir sehr wichtig, ich möchte kein Leder und Kunstleder auf den Ohren haben. Das habe ich aktuell bei den Sennheisern und bei den Logitech hatte ich das auch. Und beim Logitech hat das Leder sich sogar schon angefangen aufzulösen, kurz bevor dann auch der Rest des Headsets nach 4 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben hat!


----------



## SamSoNight (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Meinungen zu Teufel Aureol Real*

Bei den Ansprüchen würde ich viel Geld sparen und einen Superlux 681 Evo nehmen.

- halboffen, das heißt relativ gute Räumlichkeit, was gut mit Dolby Headphone harmoniert
- Velourpolster, austauschbar
- abnehmbares Kabel
- deckt nicht jeden Fehler in der Aufnahme auf  
- betonte Höhen und betonter Bass -> gute Atmosphäre in Spielen und Filmen


----------



## Venari (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Meinungen zu Teufel Aureol Real*

Die Superlux HD681 haben doch Kunstleder oder nicht? Weil das wäre für mich miterlerweile ein absolutes Ausschlusskriterium!

P.S. Die Fragen aus deinem ersten Post SamSoNight, habe ich in meinem ersten post nachträglich noch mit aufgenommen.


----------



## ricoroci (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Meinungen zu Teufel Aureol Real*

Alle meine Kopfhörer haben Lederpolster und die halten und sind echt vom Tragen her spitze!


----------



## SamSoNight (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Meinungen zu Teufel Aureol Real*

Nein nein nein, der Superlux 681 *Evo* hat Velourpolster im Lieferumfang 

http://www.thomann.de/de/superlux_hd_681_evo_wh.htm



> inkl. 2 Kabeln (1m und 3m), Adapter auf 6,3 mm Stereo-Klinke, Transporttasche und *einem extra Paar Ohrpolster aus Velour*


----------



## Venari (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Meinungen zu Teufel Aureol Real*

Ok, vielen Dank, überlege ich mir mit dem Superlux 681!  Aber ich würde trotzdem noch gerne etwas mehr über den Teufel und Beyerdynamics (die 80 Ohm Variante) hören und wenn nochjemand der vielleicht beide hatte mir sagen könnte, welcher von beiden mich glücklicher machen kann.

Aktuell hab ich hier noch die Sennheiser HD 429 rumfliegen, die nehm ich bisher als Reise-Kopfhörer. Die Kopfhörer zum zocken sollten also besser sein als die Sennheiser, sonst fragt mich irgend eine innere Stimme, warum ich jetzt schon wieder Geld ausgegeben habe... xD


----------



## ricoroci (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Meinungen zu Teufel Aureol Real*

Aber die Superlux sind doch bestimmt nicht so gut wie die vorhandenen Sennheiser, oder?


----------



## SamSoNight (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Meinungen zu Teufel Aureol Real*

Würde ich schon sagen, Sennheiser unter 100€ sind, meiner Meinung nach, wirklich nicht so toll.


----------



## ricoroci (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Meinungen zu Teufel Aureol Real*

 Weltbild ist gestört


----------



## Venari (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Meinungen zu Teufel Aureol Real*

Ich muss sagen, dass ich mit dem Sennheiser alles in allem durchaus zufrieden bin. Als Reise Kopfhörer tun sie ihren Job sehr gut! Aber wieder weg von den Sennheisern und hin zur ursprünglichen Frage! 

Als Frage zu der 80 Ohm Variante der DT770: Trifft das zuvor von mir geschilderte "Problem" mit qualitiativ schlechten MP3s nur auf die 250 Ohm Variante zu oder auch auf die 80 Ohm?


----------



## Jeanboy (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung Kopfhörer - DT770 80 Ohm oder Teufel Aureol Real*

Ich habe auch einige 128 Kbit/s MP3's und finde sie mit meinem Custom One Pro erträglich.
Natürlich sind 320 Kbit/s MP3's deutlich besser (zwischen .Flac und 320 KBit/s ist bei meiner Musikrichtung sowieso kaum Unterschied),
aber für mich passts so, weil ich die Leder sehr gerne mag und ich die ein oder andere miese Stelle verzeihen kann 

Ihr müsstest also ausprobieren, ob es euch trotzdem passt  
So ein großer Unterschied zwischen den beiden Ohm Varianten ist nicht, würde euch also wahrscheinlich bei beiden nicht gefallen.

Ich finde auch, dass man für reines Gaming ruhig 80-200 Euro ausgeben darf, man zahlt ja auch sehr viel für die Verarbeitung.
Ein Superlux z.B. hält mit Glück seine 3-5 Jahre, manche gehen schon nach 1-2 Jahren kaputt. Da ist die 150 Euro Klasse auf einem ganz anderen Niveau 

Ich bezweifle um ehrlich zu sein, dass der 60 Euro Senni KH so viel schlechter als der Superlux ist, am Ende hört er gar keinen Unterschied...


----------



## Venari (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung Kopfhörer - DT770 80 Ohm oder Teufel Aureol Real*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass man für reines Gaming ruhig 80-200 Euro ausgeben darf, man zahlt ja auch sehr viel für die Verarbeitung. Ein Superlux z.B. hält mit Glück seine 3-5 Jahre, manche gehen schon nach 1-2 Jahren kaputt. Da ist die 150 Euro Klasse auf einem ganz anderen Niveau  ...



Finde ich auch! Warum sollte ich mir einen PC für damals 3000€ kaufen und dann bei den Kopfhörern so extrem geizen? Deswegen habe ich bisher auch geziehlt im Bereich 100-150€ gesucht und dabei sind mir eben die Teufel Aureol Real und  DT770 aufmerksam geworden. 



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle um ehrlich zu sein, dass der 60 Euro Senni KH so viel schlechter als der Superlux ist, am Ende hört er gar keinen Unterschied...



Glaube ich auch. Selbst wenn man bei Sennheiser für den Namen etwas mehr zahlt, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass die Superlux sooo viel besser sind als die Sennheiser. Aber ausprobiert habe ich die Superlux natürlich noch nicht! 



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Ich habe auch einige 128 Kbit/s MP3's und finde sie mit meinem Custom One Pro erträglich. Natürlich sind 320 Kbit/s MP3's deutlich besser (zwischen .Flac und 320 KBit/s ist bei meiner Musikrichtung sowieso kaum Unterschied), aber für mich passts so, weil ich die Leder sehr gerne mag und ich die ein oder andere miese Stelle verzeihen kann.
> 
> So ein großer Unterschied zwischen den beiden Ohm Varianten ist nicht, würde euch also wahrscheinlich bei beiden nicht gefallen. ...



Hört man die Fehler denn sehr Stark heraus? Und wenn zwischen der 80 Ohm und der 250 Ohm Variante fast kein Unterschied ist, dann würde ich ja sogar fast lieber die Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro nehen. Die gibt es für den gleichen Preis und sind offen gebaut. Da entsteht dann schonmal kein Druck auf den Ohren. "Nachteil" an denen und bisheriges Ausschlusskriterium war, dass es diese nur in der 250 Ohm Variante gibt.


----------



## Ion (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung Kopfhörer - DT770 80 Ohm oder Teufel Aureol Real*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass man für reines Gaming ruhig 80-200 Euro ausgeben darf, man zahlt ja auch sehr viel für die Verarbeitung.
> Ein Superlux z.B. hält mit Glück seine 3-5 Jahre, manche gehen schon nach 1-2 Jahren kaputt. Da ist die 150 Euro Klasse auf einem ganz anderen Niveau


 So sehe ich das auch. Ich bin ein stolzer Besitzer eines DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm und ich würde das Teil auf keinen Fall gegen etwas anderes eintauschen. Der Klang ist einfach über jeden Zweifel erhaben, der Tragekomfort ist vorbildlich (Nach etwa 9! Stunden am Stück drückt es ein wenig), zudem trage ich eine Brille und der KH stört keineswegs. Der Sound ist wunderbar "luftig", der Bass kommt nicht zu kurz und zu analytisch ist er ebenfalls nicht.
Desweiteren sollte eine 5.1 Einstellung per Software kein Problem sein.

Überdies ist bei den Beyerdynamic KH´s jedes Teil einzeln austauschbar, so ist das Teil praktisch "unsterblich". 
Das ist ein KH für´s Leben.


----------



## Venari (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung Kopfhörer - DT770 80 Ohm oder Teufel Aureol Real*

Kannst du Ion als Besitzerin eines DT 770 vielleicht nochmal auf mein bisheriges Ausschlusskriterium eingehen, dass schlechte MP3s die z.B. nur eine 128 Kbit/s Qualität haben, mit diesem Kopfhörer total unschön klingen? Weil wenn das wirklich nicht so schlimm ausgeprägt ist, wie ich bisher las, dann würde nämlich vermutlich eher zum DT 770 bzw DT 990 tendieren, als zum DT-990 KH!


----------



## Ion (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung Kopfhörer - DT770 80 Ohm oder Teufel Aureol Real*

Wie schlimm die klingen ist ja leider sehr subjektiv. Auch habe ich keine 128 Kbit/s MP3s zur Verfügung.
Das ist so ein wenig wie: Perlen vor die Säue
Verstehe mich nicht falsch, aber mit solch einem KH hört man einfach keine schlechten MP3s (mehr). Denn natürlich klingen die auf solch einem KH schlecht, weil sie genau eben dies sind: Schlecht. Das liegt vorallem auch daran, dass andere Songs, die in besserer Qualität vorliegen, um ein vielfaches besser klingen als vorher. 

Die DT KH decken nicht "schamlos" alles auf, aber erwarte von solchen MP3s bitte nicht zu viel.


----------



## Venari (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung Kopfhörer - DT770 80 Ohm oder Teufel Aureol Real*

Ich bin halt echt sehr stark am überlegen mir die DT 990 einfach mal zu bestellen und sie einfach mal auszuprobieren. Wenn nicht, kann man sie ja immernoch wieder zurückschicken. Was mich aktuell nur noch sehr stark davon abhällt ist, dass ich halt nicht weis ob für mich die Teufel nicht auch ihren Job tun würden. Daher, falls jemand da ist der beide (Teufel und DT770/DT990) miteinander Vergleichen kann, wäre es echt nett wenn er sich mal hier zu Wort melden könnte.


----------



## ricoroci (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung Kopfhörer - DT770 80 Ohm oder Teufel Aureol Real*

So trifft man sich wieder Ion 

Du wirst eigentlich nur bei einer 320 kbit/s einen Super Klang merken  
Und nicht bei einer schlechten Audiodatei das Schlechte


----------



## Jeanboy (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung Kopfhörer - DT770 80 Ohm oder Teufel Aureol Real*

Zu den Teufels wurde doch schon was gesagt, die spielen mind. 1-2 Klassen unter den Beyers


----------



## Venari (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung Kopfhörer - DT770 80 Ohm oder Teufel Aureol Real*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Zu den Teufels wurde doch schon was gesagt, die spielen mind. 1-2 Klassen unter den Beyers


 
Das reicht mir aber nicht. Wieso, weshalb, warum.... Nicht nur einfach: XY ist besser als XY. Etwas mehr Objektivität wäre hilfreich!


----------



## Ion (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung Kopfhörer - DT770 80 Ohm oder Teufel Aureol Real*



Venari schrieb:


> Etwas mehr Objektivität wäre hilfreich!


 Die wirst du aber nicht finden können.
Reviews im Internet vergeben fast jedem KH "Bestnoten".

Ich für meinen Teil denke, dass der Teufel KH von Grund auf schlechter designt ist, allein schon wegen der Menge an Plastik das verbaut wurde.
Vergleiche mal das Portfolio von Teufel mit dem von Beyerdynamic, letztere haben viel mehr Auswahl und Erfahrung, da sie seit den 80er Jahren dabei sind.

Teufel baut Soundsysteme für den Mainstream - schaue dir allein mal an wie Teufel ihre Produkte anpreist, es erinnert an Beats by Dre, völlig überteuerter Kram. 

Und bevor mich jetzt jemand platt macht:
Das ist mein *persönlicher* Eindruck - Es ist ok wenn ihr das nicht gut findet, doch bleibt bei anderen Antworten bitte beim Thema.


----------



## Jeanboy (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung Kopfhörer - DT770 80 Ohm oder Teufel Aureol Real*



Venari schrieb:


> Das reicht mir aber nicht. Wieso, weshalb, warum.... Nicht nur einfach: XY ist besser als XY. Etwas mehr Objektivität wäre hilfreich!


 



			
				SamSoNight schrieb:
			
		

> Der DT 770 ist mehrere Klassen über dem Aureol Real, nicht nur was Klang  angeht, sondern auch beim Komfort, der Verarbeitung und der  Langlebigkeit (Ersatzteile). Teufel ist nicht mehr das was es war früher  und Kopfhörer waren sowieso nie Stärke dieser Firma, sondern eher  Soundsysteme im Preis/Leistungsbereich.
> 
> Ich hatte den Aureol Real auch mehrmals in der Hand, Verarbeitung und  Sound sind nur "okay", Ersatzteile gibt es nicht. Komfort ist für einen  On Ear gut, aber immer noch hinter den meisten Over Ears. Alles in allem  ist das Gerät, meiner Meinung nach, so die Hälfte vom Amazonpreis wert,  mehr nicht.



Weil seine Detailauflösung wahrscheinlich nicht so gut ist, ich kenne ihn selbst nicht.


----------



## Venari (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung Kopfhörer - DT770 80 Ohm oder Teufel Aureol Real*



Ion schrieb:


> Die wirst du aber nicht finden können. Reviews im Internet vergeben fast jedem KH "Bestnoten".



Das war genau mein Problem. Zwei KH die überall sehr gut abschneiden. Daher suchte ich jemanden, der eventuell beide schonmal etwas länger in der Hand hatte und sie vergleichen kann. Und überhaupt gar nichts gegen SamSoNight, aber erstmal die Marke schlecht reden und dann was von wegen Teufel Aureol Real ist ein On Ear reden, dass hat mir für diese ansonsten auch sehr kurz gehaltene Kritik die glaubwürdigkeit geraubt. Weile es geht mir absolut nicht um die Marke. Ich besitze weder ein einziges Gerät von Teufel oder von Beyerdynamics. Ich wollte einfach eine etwas fundiertere Aussage zu beiden Geräten und wenn möglich ein Vergleich beider! 

Ich habe in den letzten Stunden nochmal etwas in den fernen Weiten des Internets gestöbert und hab mir nochmal ein paar Zweifel "zerstört". Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn folgendes was ich schreibe Falsch sein sollte! Die Asus Xonar DGX 5.1 PCIe hat auf jeden Fall auch genügend Power für 250 Ohm. Vorteil des DT990 gegenüber dem DT770 ist die offene Bauweise, wodurch die Ohren nicht heiß werden. Gleichzeitig wirkt er deutlich räumlicher, was für die Ortung von Gegner doch von Vorteil sein sollte. Ansonsten sind DT990 und DT770 nahezu baugleich. Ich bin mitlerweile nämlich gewillt, einfach die 140€ in die Hand zu nehmen und hab deshalb nochmal versucht anhand von Forum Beiträgen aus anderen Thread's den DT990 mit DT770 250 Ohm und 80 Ohm zu vergleichen.


----------



## SamSoNight (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung Kopfhörer - DT770 80 Ohm oder Teufel Aureol Real*

Dir haben jetzt mehrere Leute gesagt, dass der Teufel deutlich schlechter als der Beyerdynamik klingt. Was willst du denn noch? Irgendwelche Graphen, die dir das belegen? Sowas gibt es nicht. Die Klang*qualität* eines Kopfhörers kann man kaum messen. Aber ich finde es relativ einleuchtend, dass ein 30€ billigerer, portabler Lifestyle-Kopfhörer hörbar schlechter klingt als ein Studiokopfhörer, der von Profis für Profis gemacht wurde.  Am Ende musst du aber entscheiden. Vllt. ist der Teufel ja gut genug? Bestell' doch einfach den Teufel und den/die gewünschten Beyerdynamic Hörer und vergleiche selbst. Es sind deine Ohren.

So zum DT 990: Das hast du richtig recherchiert. Im Prinzip ist der offene DT 990 vorzuziehen, es sei denn, du brauchst wirklich die Isolation. Klanglich ist offen in allen Belangen besser, außer vielleicht bei der Power des Basses. Zählt hier aber nur bedingt, da der DT 990 schon echt stark im Bass ist. Und ja, alle 250 Ohm Beyerdynamics laufen problemlos laut an einer Xonar DGX.


----------



## Venari (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung Kopfhörer - DT770 80 Ohm oder Teufel Aureol Real*

Gut also dann: Ende aus, Micky Maus der DT990 wird's!  Ihr habt mich überzeugt... 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe! Grüße, Tim!


----------



## ricoroci (23. Juli 2014)

Wie sieht es mit einer Soundkarte aus?
Passt des?


----------



## SamSoNight (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung Kopfhörer - DT770 80 Ohm oder Teufel Aureol Real*



SamSoNight schrieb:


> So zum DT 990: Das hast du richtig recherchiert. Im Prinzip ist der offene DT 990 vorzuziehen, es sei denn, du brauchst wirklich die Isolation. Klanglich ist offen in allen Belangen besser, außer vielleicht bei der Power des Basses. Zählt hier aber nur bedingt, da der DT 990 schon echt stark im Bass ist. *Und ja, alle 250 Ohm Beyerdynamics laufen problemlos laut an einer Xonar DGX.*


 
.....


----------



## Venari (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung Kopfhörer - DT770 80 Ohm oder Teufel Aureol Real*

Er fragt, weil er Informationen hat, die ihr nicht habt. Ich hab die Xonar DGX ja noch nicht eingebaut, wollte sie mir aber gemeinsam mit dem neuen Kopfhörer bestellen und hab aber bisher noch nicht nachgeschaut ob dafür bei mir noch Platz ist. Hab gerade aber nachgeschaut und bemerkt, dass auf dem Sabertooth X79 neben den beiden GTX680 kein Platz mehr ist. Kann ich mir einfach ein Verlängerungskabel für den PCIe kaufen, denn zwischen den beiden GPUs hätt ich noch nen Steckplatz, aber da passt die Soundkarte halt nicht rein. Ich würde ja einfach ein Verlängerungskabel kaufen, aber ich hab mal gelesen, dass man SoKa nicht per Verlängerung anschließen soll, da dann zu viel Leistung verloren geht. Stimmt das? (Angedachte Verlängerung z.B. http://www.amazon.de/adaptare-40113...dkabel/dp/B0059QJFZ6/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top)

So nochmal eine andere Frage. Ich habe jetzt nochmal im Internet gestöbert und hab mir Meinungen zu der "Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro" und der "ASUS Xonar U7" eingeholt. Die Creative soll laut Meinung Vieler einen total schlechten und Fehleranfälligen Treiber haben und von der Xonar U7 las ich, dass sie nichtmal mit der Xonar DGX mithalten kann. Mein Sabertooth X79 hat als Onboard Soundkarte ja den Realtek ALC892 Chip. Wenn ich hier meine Sennheiser anschließe und dann den Surround Sound simulieren lass, dann kommt das nicht mal ansatzweise an die G35 hin. Liegt das vielleicht an den Sennheiser und der Realtek ALC892 würde für den DT990 reichen und vorallem, dass mit dem DT990 der Surround Sound auch gut klingt? Ich klaube ich kenne die Antwort und sie wird mir nicht gefallen.... 

Für mich die optimale Lösung, falls mit einer Verlängerung möglich, die Xonar DGX.
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Bitte nicht mehr antworten. Zur Übersicht und zur besseren findung der Frage durch die SuFu und auch für andere Leute die auf Google nach meiner Frage suchen, mache ich einen neuen Thread auf. Sobald ich ihn erstellt hab, folgt ein Link. Danke! - http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...e-fuer-beyerdynamic-dt-990-a.html#post6639538


----------



## silent-hunter000 (24. Juli 2014)

Wenn du mit den KHs vorallem Musik hören willst/ du weißt, dass du keine Surroundsimulation in Spielen brauchst(nimmt jeder anders war), würde ich dir zu einem externen DAC+Verstärker raten.

Sonst ist eine U7 schon in Ordnung.
(Kaum für Störungen anfällig, brauchbarer KH Verstärker, Brauchbarer DAC. )


----------

